# ما معنى : كنيسة رسولية ؟



## مفكر حر (29 مايو 2011)

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام :

في رد أحد الإخوة الكرام على موضوع لي , ذكر أن الكنيستين الأرثوذوكسية و الكاثوليكية كنيستان رسوليتان , ما المقصود بذلك ؟

و ماذا عن طوائف مسيحية متعددة كالبروتستانت و الإنجيليين و المعمدانيين و اللاتين و السريان...الخ ؟ هل هي فروع أم كنائس مستقلة ؟

و أرجو المعذرة لكثرة أسئلتي..


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام :
> 
> في رد أحد الإخوة الكرام على موضوع لي , ذكر أن الكنيستين الأرثوذوكسية و الكاثوليكية كنيستان رسوليتان , ما المقصود بذلك ؟
> 
> ...



كل الطوائف تتفق على شىء واحد وهو 
نؤمن بإله واحد
الآب ضابط الكل
وخالق السماء والأرض
وكل ما يرى وما لا يرى
نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح
ابن الله الوحيد . المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور
إله من إله نور من نور. إله حق من إله حق
مولود غير مخلوق
مساوي الآب في الجوهر
الذي على يده صار كل شيء
الذي من اجلنا نحن البشر
ومن اجل خلاصنا
نزل من السماء
وتجسد من الروح القدس
وولد من مريم العذراء وصار إنسانا
وصلب عوضنا في عهد بيلاطس البنطي
تألم ومات ودفن وقام في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب
وصعد إلى السماء
وجلس على يمين الله الآب
وأيضا سيأتي بمجده العظيم
ليدين الأحياء والأموات
الذي ليس لملكه انقضاء
ونؤمن بالروح القدس .. الرب المحيي.. المنبثق من الآب
ومع الآب والابن.. يسجد له ويمجد
الناطق بالأنبياء
وبكنسية واحدة جامعة مقدسة رسوليه .. نقر ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا
وننتظر قيامة الموتى وحياة جديدة في العالم العتيد
آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

ملحوظه
يمنع التطرق للطوائف هنا فى المنتدى راجع  

منتدى الكنيسة هو منتدى مسيحي تبشيري دفاعي و اجتماعي و لا ينتمي الى اي بلد معين او أي جهة رسمية ولا يمثل اي طائفة معينة, بل ينطلق من مبدأ وحدة جسد المسيح الواحد, تاركاً النقاشات الطائفية و الأختلافات بعيداً.
إدارة المنتدى و طاقمه الاشرافي مُكوّن من كل الطوائف المسيحية و بذلك لا يناقش المنتدى بل ويرفض اي حوار طائفي و أي موضوع يسيئ الى اي طائفة متخذين من مبدأ الجسد الواحد و الكنيسة الواحدة منطلقاً لوحدتنا.
و نشير بالذكر ان المبدأ المعتمد ليس بين اطراف الأدارة و المشرفين فقط, بل بشكل عام بين الاعضاء و صيغ المواضيع المقبولة في المنتدى. فنستطيع ان نقول ان كل ما يحتويه المنتدى من مواضيع مسيحية هو سليم عقائديا.​


----------



## مفكر حر (29 مايو 2011)

أعتذر أخي الفاضل إذا كنت قد خرجت عن قوانين المنتدى .


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام :
> 
> في رد أحد الإخوة الكرام على موضوع لي , ذكر أن الكنيستين الأرثوذوكسية و الكاثوليكية كنيستان رسوليتان , ما المقصود بذلك ؟
> 
> و أرجو المعذرة لكثرة أسئلتي..



* وكلمة (رسوليه) تدل علي معنيين: أنها كنيسة أسسها الرسل. وأنها كنيسة تسير حسب تعاليم الآباء الرسل، ولا تعارضها. وفي ذلك قال الرسول "مبنيين علي أساس الرسل والأنبياء، ويسوع المسيح نفسه هو حجر الزاوية" (أف 2: 20).

علي أساس الرسل في التعليم الذي أخذوه من المسيح:

كما قال لهم السيد الرب " تلمذوا جميع الأمم.. وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به" (مت 28: 19، 20) وهكذا قال بولس الرسول "تسلمت من الرب ما سلمتكم أيضاً" (1كو 11: 23).

و التسليم الذي أخذه الرسل من الرب، تركوه لنا في رسائلهم، وفي حياة الكنيسة، وفي قوانينهم وتعاليهم:

وهذا ما يعرف باسم التقليد الرسولي Apostolic Tradition. تسلمته الكنيسة جيلاً بعد جيل. كما قال بولس الرسول لتلميذه تيموثاوس " وما سمعته (تسلمته) مني بشهود كثيرين، أودعه أناس أمناء يكونون أكفاء أن يعلموا آخرين أيضاً" (2تي 2:2).

هو إذن تعاليم من السيد المسيح، وبخاصة ما قاله للرسل خلال الربعين يوماً بعد القيامة. هذا سلموه لتلاميذهم. الذين سلموه لآخرين، وانتقل جيلاً بعد جيل حتي وصل إلينا. وهناك أشياء لم يكتبوها. بل قالوها فماً لفم (2 يو 12) (3 يو 13، 14) وصلت إلينا كذلك بالتقليد.

يضاف إلي هذا حياة الكنيسة أيام الرسل التي انتقل إلينا.

مثل ذلك القداسات يقيمونها، وطريقتهم في التعميد وفي إقامة الكهنة وفي كل صلوات الأسرار الكنسية والصلوات الليتورجية. هذه مارسوها وعاشوها، وبقيت في حياة الكنيسة عبر الأجيال. وهذا ما تحياه الكنائس الرسوليه القديمة..

نذكر كمثال تسلسل وضع اليد للكهنوت من الرسل.

هذا الذي يسمونه Apostolic Succession. فالكاهن حالياً قد أخذ وضع اليد والنفخة المقدسة (يو 20: 22) من أسقفه. وأسقفه هذا أخذ ذلك من رئيس الأساقفة أو البطريرك أو البابا. وذلك أخذ عن سابقه، حتي نصل إلي الآباء الرسل الذين أخذوا نفس السلطان من السيد المسيح. وهذا يثبت أقدمية وشرعية كل كنيسة رسوليه 
*
++++++++++


> و ماذا عن طوائف مسيحية متعددة كالبروتستانت و الإنجيليين و المعمدانيين و اللاتين و السريان...الخ ؟ هل هي فروع أم كنائس مستقلة ؟


*
جميع الكنائس البروتستانتية غير سولية  

 اللاتين و السريان...تبع الكنائس الرسولية 

والإنجيليين و المعمدانيين  فروع مستقله من البروتستانت 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 مايو 2011)

إسمحلى بأن أشير عليك بشئ

فإنك تبحث عن الحق

والحق له أبعاد لا نهائية

الحق المطلق هو الله ذاته

وأنت تبحث - ببحثك عن الحق المطلق - عن الله ، فكأنها غريزة أخرى مزروعة فى الإنسان ، تدفعه للبحث عن الله خالقه : غريزة البحث عن الله

+++ وفى هذا البحث الغريزى عن الله ، قد يسير الإنسان فى الطريق الصحيح ، فيصل

وقد تجذب إنتباهه تفريعات فى الطريق ، فيتوه عن الهدف ، بالرغم من أنه يتحرك بهذا الدافع السامى المغروز فيه

+++ والتفريعات - التى تؤدى للتيهان - كثيرة جداً ، بعضها من صنع تفكيرنا وموروثاته ، وبعضها من صنع الشيطان عدو الحق و عدو البشر ، الذى يريد تتويههم عن الطريق الصحيح بخباثة ، فلا يقاوم هذا الشعور الغريزى فيهم ، بل يجذبهم لتفريعات لتتويههم

+++ فأرجوك أن تتحرك *بحذر *، من نقطة مدروسة إلى نقطة تالية مناسبة أخرى منطقية ، فإن وجدت أمامك هذه التفريعات المضللة ، فتوقف فوراً ولا تدخل فيها ، بل إصرخ من كل قلبك إلى خالقك الذى عنده القدرة الكاملة على سماعك والتواصل معك بطريقته ، إطلب منه التوجيه الصحيح إليه .

+++ العالم الذى يخترع ماكينة ، يكون عالماً بكل دقائق أجزائها ، حتى أنه عندما يسمع صوت الماكينة وهى تعمل ، يعرف على الفور -من مجرد صوتها - إن كان بها عيب ، وما هو ، ويعرف كيف يصلحه

فإن كان المخترع البشرى الضعيف يقدر أن يتواصل مع ماكينته ، فكم وكم يكون الإله الخالق الذى قدرته بلا حدود !!

+++ وأقول : إحذر وإحترس ، لأن التفريعات الكثيرة كلها متاهات ، وهى من صنع العدو الشيطان ، وهى تبدو مشابهة جداً للطريق الصحيح ، لذلك يلزم اللجوء للخالق ذاته

ولهذا السبب كنت قد قلت لسيادتك - فى مداخلة سابقة - أن العقل يصل بنا إلى معرفة وجود خالق ، ولكنه يعجز عن تحديده ، لذلك ، يجب اللجوء للخالق ذاته لكى يرشدنا ، وذلك يكون يالصراخ إليه من كل القلب

صرخة القلب هى الحل الوحيد ، وخالقك لا يقدر أن يهمل ، لأنه قدوس ، يستجيب لكل من يصرخ إليه من قلبه


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مايو 2011)

بشكل عام ومختصر جدا : كنيسة تتبع التسليم الرسولي


----------



## The Antiochian (29 مايو 2011)

*باعتباري صاحب العبارة*
*رسولية يعني لديها تسلسل يمتد من رئيس الأساقفة الحالي (سواء أكان بابا أو بطرك) ويستمر امتداد هذا التسلسل نحو أحد رسل المسيح ، وتسير على التقليد الرسولي*

*على سبيل المثال : كنيستي يمتد تسلسلها إلى القديس بولس الرسول .*


----------



## My Rock (29 مايو 2011)

ساحاول الرد على سؤالك الأول (معنى الكنيسة الرسولية) و ساتجاهل السؤال الطائفي لانه ممنوع النقاش في الطائفيات في منتدى الكنيسة.
مصطلح الكنيسة الرسولية مصطلح كان يدعى على الكنائس التي كانت تؤسس بواسطة احد الرسل بصورة مباشرة (بسبب نشاطهم التبشري في كل انحاء العالم). فالكنايسة الكاثوليكية والأرثوذكسية هي كنائس رسولية لان تاريخها و تأسيسها يرجع للرسل. بعد الرقن الرابع والخامس، عندما نشأت اول الطوائف (الكاثوليكية والأرثذوكسية) لم يُستخد هذا المصطلح بعد بنفس صيغته السابقة (قبل وجود الطوائف).
الكنيسة البروتستانتية ليست كنيسة رسولية لانها كانت حركة إصلاحية بدأت في القرن السادس عشر وبالتالي تاريخها لايرجع للرسل.


----------



## مفكر حر (29 مايو 2011)

أشكر جميع الإخوة الكرام على الشروح القيمة التي قدموها للمصطلح , و هي زادت فهمي للطقوس المتبعة في الكنيسة من كيفية إقامة قداس أو جنازة أو الاحتفال بعيد مثلاً .

و أتوقف عند مداخلة أستاذي الكريم مكرم :




> +++ والتفريعات - التى تؤدى للتيهان - كثيرة جداً ، بعضها من صنع تفكيرنا وموروثاته ، وبعضها من صنع الشيطان عدو الحق و عدو البشر ، الذى يريد تتويههم عن الطريق الصحيح بخباثة ، فلا يقاوم هذا الشعور الغريزى فيهم ، بل يجذبهم لتفريعات لتتويههم


 
نصيحة تربوية غالية أخرى أتلقاها منك :flowers:
للأسف صار الواحد منا يفكر لا شعورياً بمنحى طائفي تقسيمي .. ما الفرق بين الطائفة س و الطائفة ع ؟ و هل و لماذا و متى ووو .... خلل في أساس التفكير ينبغي إصلاحه كما قلت أستاذي الكريم..


----------



## antonius (30 مايو 2011)

> و ماذا عن طوائف مسيحية متعددة كالبروتستانت و الإنجيليين و المعمدانيين و اللاتين و السريان...الخ ؟ هل هي فروع أم كنائس مستقلة ؟


السريان قوم, كالاقباط, او الهنود..ومنهم الارثذوكسي ومنهم الكاثوليكي والبروتستانتي
اللاتين حسب علمي هو طقس كاثوليكي (قداس معين)..وليس طائفة بعينه! ففي الكنيسة الكاثوليكية هناك عدّة رهبنات و  قداديس وما الى ذلك..منهم اليسوعيين والساليزيان و غيرهم كامثلة! فالطقس اللاتيني يتميز بصلوات معيّنة كما اعتقد (و في الغرب يقام باللغة اللاتينية)
لفظ "بروتستانت" يشمل كل الطوائف غير الكاثوليكية و غير الارثذوكسية..و فيه عدد كبير من الكنائس المستقلة, المعمدانيين والانجيليين و اللوثريين وغيرهم امثلة عليها..
الباقي اجابك عليه الاخوة..


----------



## أَمَة (30 مايو 2011)

يغلق
لأن الإجابة وصلت الي أخينا *مفكر حر*
لعدم التشتيت​


----------

